# Long Island Reptile Expo



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok New York metro area who's going to the L.I. Reptile Expo this weekend at the Huntington Hilton off 110 in Melville? I went last year and there was alot of frogs and reptiles get there early because it gets crowded fast. I believe it's Sat the 7th. Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wanted to go, but heading down to a MADS meeting instead.


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

are there any vendors for darts there?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

the long island show is very small. its nice laid back but doesnt bring a large crowed. i decided to go to the mads meet instead because im looking to network and meet some fellow froggers and see what i can learn from the more expierenced keepers.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

DCreptiles said:


> the long island show is very small. its nice laid back but doesnt bring a large crowed. i decided to go to the mads meet instead because im looking to network and meet some fellow froggers and see what i can learn from the more expierenced keepers.


VERY wise choice!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Dayum, got a martial arts seminar this weekend otherwise mads woulda been cool


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ChrisK said:


> Dayum, got a martial arts seminar this weekend otherwise mads woulda been cool


Your Sensei will understand.....this is frogs, dude......frogs!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Your Sensei will understand.....this is frogs, dude......frogs!


I know but i'm broke enough as it is at the moment haha, getting the daylights beat out of me for hours will definitely curtail any urges to buy stuff for the day


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm gonna try and make it.


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

wheres the mads meeting is there a website to see whats up?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ChrisK said:


> I know but i'm broke enough as it is at the moment haha, getting the daylights beat out of me for hours will definitely curtail any urges to buy stuff for the day


HaHa...gotcha. Getting kicked around always helps one forget about money issues. No problem.

HERE is the link to the latest MADS (Mid Atlantic Dendrobatid Society) meeting near Reading Pennsylvania.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/36683-southeastern-pa-gathering-march.html

PM the Host: Chris (Herper99 on Dendroboard) and ask him for info / directions.


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

oh never mind then.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

dabruno said:


> oh never mind then.


Never mind?

Is it too far a drive?


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

no it seems like a more private thing and im still just a kid so...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not a private thing at all......everyone is usually welcome at these gatherings.

I'm sure there will be 20 year old's to 50 year olds there...

I will guess the average age to [email protected] 30

How old are you?


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

14.....lol


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

PM sent...sorry to the OP for the hijack...


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

lol yea sorry... but i prob will be attending the white plains reptile expo on the 19th of april.


----------

